# Zwangswerbung per httpd Special



## YU-Koda (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss jetzt echt nicht, wo das Thema rein gehört und hoffe, dass ich hier so weit richtig bin.

Folgendes. Ich betreibe Free Webhosting im kleinen Rahmen. Ich möchte aber bei einigen Kunden einen Zwangsframe schalten, indem Werbung rotiert. Manche kennen das vielleicht noch von Freecity, gell. Ja, ich hab jetzt nicht unbedingt Ahnung, wie so was läuft. Das einzige was ich weiss, ist dass man das über nen httpd special via confixx bzw auch über syscp eintragen kann. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung, wie der Eintrag lauten könnte. 

Kann mir irgendwie einer weiterhelfen Bitteeeeeee *g*

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand so viel Ahnung, dass er beides weiss. Einen Zwangsframe und ein Zwangspopup. Nun ja, das Popup sollte sich nur einmal öffnen, und zwar wenn man die Seite aufbaut oder so. Will ja niemanden mit Werbung zumüllen

*EDIT*

Ok, ich bin nun so weit, dass ich mod_layout installiert und compiliert habe. Also Zusatz fürs httpd Special trage ich das nach: 

*	LayoutFooter /var/www/default/footer.html* 

Nun habe ich aber das Problem. Wenn ich das eintrage kommt diese Meldung bei einem Apache Configtest: 

*217:/usr/src/mod_layout-3.2.1# apachectl configtest
Trying to insert </body>
ADDING LAYOUT:</body> (3) (4)(1)
/usr/sbin/apachectl: line 171:  7435 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $HTTPD -t*

Tjaaa und wenn ich apache restarte kommt das:

*217:/usr/src/mod_layout-3.2.1# /etc/init.d/apache restart
Reloading apache modulesstart-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 7042: No such process
No process in pidfile `/var/run/apache.pid' found running; none killed.
Trying to insert </body>
ADDING LAYOUT:</body> (3) (4)(1)
/etc/init.d/apache: line 65:  7465 Segmentation fault      start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile $PIDFILE --exec $DAEMON
failed
217:/usr/src/mod_layout-3.2.1# *

Jemand ne Idee? Hab im Übrigen Debian Woody und Apache 1.3.28


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Dezember 2004)

Statisch oder als Shared Object installiert? Wenn letzteres, ist dein Apache überhaupt SO-fähig compiliert?


----------



## YU-Koda (10. Dezember 2004)

Wie jetzt statisch oder shared? Natürlich ist der so fähig. Wieso sollte der des net sein? Hab ja Tomcat und so schon alles zu laufen.....


----------

